# Chocolate Mousse Help



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Sorry this post is a bit long.. As some of you know, I spent most of my career on the savory side of cooking, but started teaching myself pastry techniques a couple years ago. I'm now starting to explore the wide and exciting world of entremets.

Yesterday, I made a dark chocolate mousse as a component of Pierre Herme's "Riviera" cake (mousse recipe at the end of this post, I used this tutorial as a visual guide for the technique used in the recipe: http://www.cuisinedaubery.com/recipe/chocolate-mousse-lenotre/). I also pasteurized my eggs before using them and increased the sugar in my pate a bombe from 100 g to 150 g because my chocolate tasted like it would need the extra sugar.

The texture of my mousse did not come out as it was supposed to… While the mousse was extremely fluffy, just like the photo in the tutorial, I had small bits of chocolate that ruined the smooth texture. I think this occurred because my melted chocolate became too cold and stiff during the first addition of cream to the chocolate and was then unable to combine smoothly with the pate a bombe, essentially leaving small flecks of stiff ganache in the mousse.

Today, I found two alternate methods for making a mousse with a pate a bombe base that would avoid my problem:

1. In this video from Republic del Cacao, the first cream addition is added warm, then the pate a bombe is folded in, then the remaining cream (cold, whipped) is folded in. 




2. In this recipe from Epicurious, the chocolate (warm) and pate a bombe (room temperature) are folded together first, then that mixture is folded with the cream (cold): https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...se-a-la-pate-a-bombe-5c5db407407f0e48b00e9f61

What method do you use for your chocolate mousse? Which method would you recommend for my mousse? Any other helpful tricks or tips you might recommend? I am using El Rey Apamate chocolate, which is very dark (73.5%).

Thanks everyone!

*Chocolate Mousse for Pierre Herme's Riviera Cake *

Ingredients:

400 g (1 ¾ cups) heavy cream
-
2 large eggs, room temperature
4 large egg yolks, room temperature
-
150 g sugar (original recipe called for 100 g)
80 g water (original recipe called for 40, but it doesn't matter because the syrup is cooked to 257, which ensures the water content is the same regardless of what you start with)
-
280 g bittersweet chocolate, coarsely chopped

Instructions:

Beat the cream until it holds medium-firm peaks, cover and chill until needed.
Place the eggs and yolks in a bowl fitted with the whisk attachment and beat at the lowest speed for a few seconds.
Melt the chocolate in a microwave or over a pan of simmering water.
Remove the chocolate from the heat and cool to 114°F.
Place the sugar and water in a small heavy-bottomed saucepan.
Bring the mixture to a boil, stirring occasionally. Boil the syrup over high heat without stirring until it reaches 257°F, about 8 to 10 minutes, then remove it from the heat.
With the mixer on the lowest speed, beat the eggs and slowly add the syrup in a thin, steady stream.
Increase the mixer to high speed and beat the eggs for 5 minutes, or until they are pale and doubled in volume.
Using a large rubber spatula fold ¼ of the whipped cream into the chocolate.
Fold in the egg mixture and then the rest of the cream.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I used to do large batches of Chocolate mousse with a catering company. Without giving exact recipes this was our basic procedure:

Melt chocolate over double boiler.

Whip cream.

Heat honey and water to make a syrup, use hot mixture to temper egg yolks

*After *the cream is whipped combine eggs and chocolate. The chocolate will seize. Add small amounts of whipped cream and whisk to eliminate lumps and return mixture to smooth consistency.

Fold in the remaining cream in 3 parts.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

The mousse I used most often is basically like a pate a bomb, but uses honey instead of of the sugar syrup. 
Melt chocolate with a small amount of water or coffee, whip yolks to ribbon while bringing honey to a boil. Pour honey into yolks and who till cool. Fold into chocolate, then fold in whipped cream. I've never had any trouble with the chocolate seizing. I think what I try to do is have the chocolate and the yolk mixture slightly warm, and it mixes better without seizing.


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks @dueh and @rlyv - your advice really helped me think through how to approach it! I ended up adding 1/3 of the cream warmed to around 120 F because I was worried about the low moisture content of the pate a bomb causing the chocolate to seize, then proceeding with the recipe. The ambient temperature in my workspace is quite cold during the winter, so I realized that was likely a factor in the project as well. The mousse came out beautifully, and the cakes as a whole were extremely well received (I made 2 for a party my mom was hosting). And, I received an email this morning from one of the guests asking if I could make the same cake for a party he is hosting this weekend.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

azenjoys said:


> The texture of my mousse did not come out as it was supposed to… While the mousse was extremely fluffy, just like the photo in the tutorial, I had small bits of chocolate that ruined the smooth texture.


Lol! For over 10 years since having it in a restaurant, I have been looking for a fluffy mouse with tiny chocolate bits, that for me added interest to the smooth texture! I've come close but no cigar. Thank you for your recipe and wish me luck!


----------

